# Lichtführung - wenig Tiefe im Bild



## Sturmrider (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane einige Fotos von Objekten (Stillleben) zu machen, die auf den Bildern möglichst flächig und nicht plastisch wirken sollen. Wie kann ich dies am besten erreichen (abgesehen von Bildbearbeitung)?
Zunächst mit geringer Schärfentiefe und wenig Schatten. Wie sieht aber die Lichtführung aus? Was würde sich da anbieten? Darf man dann noch mit hohen Farbkontrasten arbeiten?

Ich bin dankbar für Tipps, Hilfestellungen, Beispielbilder und Anregungen


----------



## chmee (8. Februar 2010)

So ganz kann ich mir noch nicht vorstellen, wie es aussehen soll.
Kannst Du mal ein Beispielbild verlinken?

mfg chmee


----------



## Sturmrider (8. Februar 2010)

Soetwas in der Art meine ich: http://www.kunstlinks.de/material/vtuempling/stillleben2/Hoferin_Stillleben.jpg
Ein Foto, das schon fast wie gemalt wirkt und kaum Tiefe besitzt, so dass fast ein optische Täuschung entsteht. Es gibt auch einen bekannten Künstler (der mir leider momentan nicht einfallen will). Dieser Ordnet Lebensmittel so an und Fotografiert sie, dass sie auf dem Foto wie ein Gemälde aussehen. Dabei ist das "Bild eigentlich in 3D".


----------



## Leola13 (9. Februar 2010)

Hai,

also erst einmal muss ich dir widersprechen, das Beispielbild und meiner Meinung nach auch jedes  Stilleben, *"lebt"* von der Tiefenwirkung.

Dein Beispielbild ist von rechts angeleuchtet worden (siehe Schattenwurf) und sicherlich zusätzlich von Vorn und oder links. Das verleiht dem Bild Tiefe.

Wenn du ein flaches Bild möchtest, sollte ein Licht / Blitz von vorne reichen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## chmee (9. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht bringst Du Lichtsetzung und Perspektive durcheinander? Tatsächlich wird ein Bild sehr flach, wenn Du eine hohe Brennweite benutzt (zB größer 100mm), die Linien nähern sich der Parallelprojektion an. Trotzalledem ist das Licht für die Definition des Motivs zuständig.

Das verlinkte Bild ist absolut simpel, wie es Leola schon sagte. Ich weiß nicht, welche Tipps man da geben sollte..

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. Februar 2010)

1. Hohe Brennweite
2. kleine Blendenöffnung (hohe Blendenzahl)
3. flache und unkonturierte Ausleuchtung von vorne
4. heller Hintergrund
5. Reflektionen / Spiegelungen vermeiden

Wie chmee schon sagte, nähert sich die Abbildung der Parallelprojektion je größer du die Brennweite wählst. Allerdings verringert sich dabei auch die Schärfentiefe, die ebenfalls für Tiefenwirkung verantwortlich ist. Du solltest nicht mit möglichst niedriger Schärfentiefe, sondern ganz im Gegenteil mit möglichst hoher Schärfentiefe fotografieren. Such also am Besten keine Extreme. Normalbrennweite (50mm) bis 120mm, irgendwo in diesem Bereich solltest du fündig werden.

Für Plastizität im Bild ist erstmal nicht das Licht, sondern der Schatten zuständig. Reduzierst du Schatten, z.B. durch eine weiche, frontale Ausleuchtung, nimmst du den Schatten aus dem Bild und damit die Plastizität.

Besonders plastisch wirkt ein Bild, wenn ein hell und kontrastreich ausgeleuchtetes Motiv vor deutlich dunklerem Hintergrund steht. Licht verliert über die Entfernung an Intensität, sodass es für uns natürlich wirkt, wenn der Hintergrund dunkler ist als der Vordergrund. Arbeitest du entgegen, indem du den Hintergrund besonders hell machst, reduzierst du weiter die Tiefenwirkung.

Wenn du glänzende Objekte fotografieren möchtest, dann versuche die Reflektionen bzw. Spiegelungen auf diesen Objekten zu minimieren. All diese Spiegelungen und Glanzpunkte machen Objekte plastisch. Matte Oberflächen wirken flach. Als einfaches Beispiel: Zeichne einen einfarbig gefüllten, roten Kreis. Es ist und bleibt nicht mehr als ein Kreis. Aber wenn du dann anfängst, mit heller Farbe Reflektionen, Glanzpunkt(e) und möglicherweise sogar noch Spitzlichtkanten reinzumalen, dann wird aus dem flachen Kreis plötzlich eine Kugel. Deine Aufgabe ist sozusagen das Gegenteil. 

Gruß
Martin


----------

